

Idiots rule the AT&T Yahoo worlds - ramiyer21a

Some idiots decided that I need to see full page news items and should really click (four time) to get to my email. My email home page suddenly changed to a new and shiney "AT&#38;T Powered by Yahoo" page. Thus forcing me to go to an email client like thunderbird (or merge it into my outlook) - losing precious ad monies.<p>Pathetic - they should be fired immediately.<p>Have others seen something similar?
======
stephengillie
You seem like the type of person who should have a personal blogspot page.

